# Bent Fork ..Try to Fix it or not ???



## Charles Fitch (Apr 18, 2018)

I Stripped it down today To Blast & Paint..  That's when i found the fork is bent down on the right side.. I want to fix it but not sure if it can handle the heat..The Wheel is off to the right side when installed but i could shim it and leave it alone.. Is this something that was overlooked when it was new??? Colson Rear Steer


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

If you are going to ride it that needs to be fixed! I wouldn't try to shim anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Apr 18, 2018)

Find a new fork. That looks sketchy as heck.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Apr 18, 2018)

Rear Steer Colson?-------Cowboy


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2018)

I'd look for another fork.


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 18, 2018)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Rear Steer Colson?-------Cowboy



Yes ..  It is..


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Apr 19, 2018)

Gonna be rough to find another one that model...----God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 19, 2018)

You can see the old repair. I would undo the fix , if possible , and then redo it. 
   Or you could just buy my rear steer tandem.!


----------



## rickyd (Apr 21, 2018)

I am not the guy but there are guys that can fix that fork, but given that damage might have occurred while on the frame I'd look at frame closely to ascertain it is straight. Look forward to seeing progress.


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 21, 2018)

rickyd said:


> I am not the guy but there are guys that can fix that fork, but given that damage might have occurred while on the frame I'd look at frame closely to ascertain it is straight. Look forward to seeing progress.



I checked it and It look's  Good          Not sure what Color to paint it yet.. i found some white on it 

 So i'm thinking Off white and some spears or stripe with another color...  I'm putting some tanks on it so i'm making a few model's and i like this one


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 21, 2018)

It will be expensive, but I would fix it.  But that's me .


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 21, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> It will be expensive, but I would fix it.  But that's me .



I cut it apart Straitened it up and welded it back Together... It looks Allot  Better than there Hack Job..  But i'm Still looking for a replacement...


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 21, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> You can see the old repair. I would undo the fix , if possible , and then redo it.
> Or you could just buy my rear steer tandem.!



What's Up with your Bike


----------

